# MY 622 Doesn't Record



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

First off this is my first post even though I have been an avid reader for 5 months now. So thanks to all of you for your support and intresting feedbacks.

Like some of you, I ordered my VIP622 the morning they were available. My installation date was set for 2/21 (I even took the day off of work to make sure the installer did it right.) To my surprise when I got home last night the receiver was waiting for me. I was stoked!!!! I installed it, got it activated everything looks great. But when I try and record it doesn't work. It pauses no problems, it rewinds and fast forwards no problems. But the record feature doesn't work. I spent almost two hours with three different "specialist" but to no avail. Finally I was told someone will contact me today and will either have my answer or they will send me another new machine.

After reading everyones bad luck with the 921, I am hoping this was just one of those things. We'll see.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

ac_burt said:


> First off this is my first post even though I have been an avid reader for 5 months now. So thanks to all of you for your support and intresting feedbacks.
> 
> Like some of you, I ordered my VIP622 the morning they were available. My installation date was set for 2/21 (I even took the day off of work to make sure the installer did it right.) To my surprise when I got home last night the receiver was waiting for me. I was stoked!!!! I installed it, got it activated everything looks great. But when I try and record it doesn't work. It pauses no problems, it rewinds and fast forwards no problems. But the record feature doesn't work. I spent almost two hours with three different "specialist" but to no avail. Finally I was told someone will contact me today and will either have my answer or they will send me another new machine.
> 
> After reading everyones bad luck with the 921, I am hoping this was just one of those things. We'll see.


I have had no problems recording or playing back on my 622. Here's what I've tried and noticed. My 622 is in dual mode BTW. I havne't tried anything in single mode. When I'm in the programming guide and select a show and press record, the recording by default is set to record over the TV2 tuner. (This default can be changed in the menu). When I'm watching a show and press record, It gives me a choice to record over TV1 or TV2.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

>I have had no problems recording or playing back on my 622.

Same here, just last night it was recording 4 hours worth of the Olympcs on T2 while Lost, Invasion and one other timer was recording on T1. All during this time I was bouncing back and forth watching, restarting etc. the various recordings and it worked perfectly.


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I am glad the rest of you aren't having issues. I expect they will send me another unit and all will work good. I was just a little bummed because I was so excited, and then it didn't work properly.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine records fine also, and it also came with TV2 set as default, which I've changed to TV1.
Does anyone the reasoning behind having TV2 as the default for recordings?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> Mine records fine also, and it also came with TV2 set as default, which I've changed to TV1.
> Does anyone the reasoning behind having TV2 as the default for recordings?


Because most people use TV1 for thier primary viewing. If you are watching something on TV 1 and it needs to record something else it uses TV 2 and you never know the difference. If you have it set to record on TV1 and you are watching TV1 you will need to change tuners in order to keep watching what you are viewing. This can be a big problem if you are watching something tape delayed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ac_burt said:


> Well I am glad the rest of you aren't having issues. I expect they will send me another unit and all will work good. I was just a little bummed because I was so excited, and then it didn't work properly.


Dumb question time... What about the recording doesn't work?

Since you say it pauses, rewinds, and fast forwards... then it IS recording... that's how all of those features work, by the recording of "live" television as you watch.

Please don't be offended, but there have been folks who were pressing wrong buttons or simply didn't realize how their receiver worked. I didn't see any detail about just what you tried recording that didn't work... so I was curious how you were trying to use it.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Because most people use TV1 for thier primary viewing. If you are watching something on TV 1 and it needs to record something else it uses TV 2 and you never know the difference. If you have it set to record on TV1 and you are watching TV1 you will need to change tuners in order to keep watching what you are viewing. This can be a big problem if you are watching something tape delayed.


Is this only when the receiver is set in dual mode? If this is the case when set in single mode, that is just down right stupid. I have 921s right now and it doesn't matter which tuner I am using to view live, the receiver will use the available tuner to record a timer that is about to fire. If I have 2 timers firing at the same time while I am wathcing live it will pop up a window asking me which tuner I want it to use.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Alpaca Bill said:


> Is this only when the receiver is set in dual mode? If this is the case when set in single mode, that is just down right stupid. I have 921s right now and it doesn't matter which tuner I am using to view live, the receiver will use the available tuner to record a timer that is about to fire. If I have 2 timers firing at the same time while I am wathcing live it will pop up a window asking me which tuner I want it to use.


In single mode, the 622 will work just as your 921 does. It will record on whatever tuner you aren't viewing. That's the mode I prefer, so I don't have to worry about timers interrupting my viewing.


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Dumb question time... What about the recording doesn't work?
> 
> Since you say it pauses, rewinds, and fast forwards... then it IS recording... that's how all of those features work, by the recording of "live" television as you watch.
> 
> Please don't be offended, but there have been folks who were pressing wrong buttons or simply didn't realize how their receiver worked. I didn't see any detail about just what you tried recording that didn't work... so I was curious how you were trying to use it.


No offense taken. I have had a 510 for several years and I had a 7200 before that so I am pretty confident I know how the PVR functionality works. On a brighter note, for some reason after being off all night the recording feature is now functional. But thanks for your input.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

I am also a bit confused. Here is my setup. TV1 is in Livingroom. TV2 is in Bedroom. Since I go to bed early, I set up timers to record a show at lets say 10:00 p.m. Right now I think they automatically record on TV2, and I am still watching TV1. Now, it is about 10:15 and I want to go to bed. I turn on TV2, and have to watch what is on TV2 being recorded. Is there a way around this?

So what I want to do is set up my timers on TV1. Watch a different program while it is recording on TV1, and then go to bed and watch something on TV2, but not what is recording? Can anybody tell me how I can get set up to do this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ac_burt said:


> No offense taken. I have had a 510 for several years and I had a 7200 before that so I am pretty confident I know how the PVR functionality works. On a brighter note, for some reason after being off all night the recording feature is now functional. But thanks for your input.


Strange... and glad you didn't take offense! Maybe there was a glitch in the software download or something? Hopefully it is either self-resolved or your replacement unit will take care of things when it arrives.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Sukey said:


> I am also a bit confused. Here is my setup. TV1 is in Livingroom. TV2 is in Bedroom. Since I go to bed early, I set up timers to record a show at lets say 10:00 p.m. Right now I think they automatically record on TV2, and I am still watching TV1. Now, it is about 10:15 and I want to go to bed. I turn on TV2, and have to watch what is on TV2 being recorded. Is there a way around this?
> 
> So what I want to do is set up my timers on TV1. Watch a different program while it is recording on TV1, and then go to bed and watch something on TV2, but not what is recording? Can anybody tell me how I can get set up to do this?


I can only tell what I can do. In setup/adjust modulation, make sure you have 2 channels designated for the TV out going to your bedroom TV. Change the bedroom TV channel to the channel you selected for the TV1 tuner, you will now be watching the channel for TV1 on your bedroom tv.. The only problem I have with this is that the uhf remote won't allow you to change channels (unless someone can tell me how to do that). But at least your TV2 recording is going on and you can watch what is on Tv1 on your beroom TV.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> In single mode, the 622 will work just as your 921 does. It will record on whatever tuner you aren't viewing. That's the mode I prefer, so I don't have to worry about timers interrupting my viewing.


Good to hear...started to get a little worried.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Sukey said:


> I am also a bit confused. Here is my setup. TV1 is in Livingroom. TV2 is in Bedroom. Since I go to bed early, I set up timers to record a show at lets say 10:00 p.m. Right now I think they automatically record on TV2, and I am still watching TV1. Now, it is about 10:15 and I want to go to bed. I turn on TV2, and have to watch what is on TV2 being recorded. Is there a way around this?
> 
> So what I want to do is set up my timers on TV1. Watch a different program while it is recording on TV1, and then go to bed and watch something on TV2, but not what is recording? Can anybody tell me how I can get set up to do this?


If you are ok with watching SD on TV1 between 10:00-10:15 take one of the outputs for TV2 to a TV1 input then switch inputs on TV1 to this input. IOW watch TV2 on your TV1 TV when something is being recorded on TV1.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Cardini, that is what I did last nite, and you are right, I can't change the channels on the bedroom tv with the bedroom remote! Boy I guess I just want it all! I think I could do this if I could get the remote for TV1 (IR) to work from the bedroom? Do you think?

Or maybe what I need to do is to go to bed promptly at 10:00, and setup recording on TV2 before 10:00, and TV1 after 10:00. OR, I can watch something already recorded on TV2 when I go to bed. gezzzzzzz


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Sukey said:


> I am also a bit confused. Here is my setup. TV1 is in Livingroom. TV2 is in Bedroom. Since I go to bed early, I set up timers to record a show at lets say 10:00 p.m. Right now I think they automatically record on TV2, and I am still watching TV1. Now, it is about 10:15 and I want to go to bed. I turn on TV2, and have to watch what is on TV2 being recorded. Is there a way around this?
> 
> So what I want to do is set up my timers on TV1. Watch a different program while it is recording on TV1, and then go to bed and watch something on TV2, but not what is recording? Can anybody tell me how I can get set up to do this?


All you need to do is switch the receiver to Single Mode on the front panel before retiring to the next room. Actually, if you live alone, you can just keep the receiver in Single mode. Then you never have to worry about it.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey thanks you guys. I think I have this figured out. I am not exactly sure how I got this working, but now I have everything recording on TV2. While I am recording something on TV2, I can watch a different show than what I am recording, on the TV in the LR, and the TV in the BR, AND - I can change the channels from the bedroom. I can also watch a show I have already recorded in both locations, while I am recording something else on TV2. I am not exactly sure how the remote is working from the bedroom to change the channels, but it is! Hopefully I am not jumping the gun, but I think I am all set. I will give it a couple of days to see if I am loosing my mind!

If anybody is interested in my settings, I can post them on here. Again, thanks for all your help.


----------

